# changes



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok I have made a lot of changes to the layout, made some new additions.
I know no one likes the blue gravel.GONE>>>> I would STILL like some input on the best plant types to fill in the empty spaces. My LFS choices are limited so I will be making a nice size internet purchase soon. I am not asking for a 
professional critiquing, I will be adding more drift wood. This is still a work in progress so to speak thank you.


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

Consider this. As apposed to throwing every plant you can find at your LFS into your tank and arranging the way that looks best, try to put some thought into your lay out and build from there. I would pull ALL the plants and wood out of your tank and start from scratch. Look around on the site or possibly some magazines or books and find some aquascapes and or landscapes that inspire you. Get a mental picture of what you like and start from there. A great aquascape starts with hard scape materials IE wood, rocks, etc. I would spend the little extra time and money to loose the blue gravel. Buy some plant substrate (ADA products if you can find/ afford are IMO are the best). Arrange your hardscape first. Then add your "hardscape" plants IE ferns, mosses, anubias etc. I like to work from front to back adding foreground plants first, mid ground and lastely background plants. Some of my favorite plants are stem plants. I think Didlipis Diandra and Rotala Rotundfola are beautiful plants that bring color and depth to scapes. The more you read and learn the more comfterable you will feel in aquascaping. By the way your progress is looking alot better.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow, nice mollies 

I also like the new set up better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*gravel changed see orig thread*

see first thread for pic.
Ordered more wood to add to cental piece( still in transit) I will keep adding to and re arranging, but I though I would let every one know the hated blue gravel was trashed. I have also discovered a lot of fry in the process of gravel changing.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Much, much better. I agree that it's usually better to decide what you want and then go find it as opposed to buying what's available and trying to make it fit.

I forget your parameters (light, CO2, water conditions, ferts, etc). It will be easier to make suggestions if you can go over this again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> Much, much better. I agree that it's usually better to decide what you want and then go find it as opposed to buying what's available and trying to make it fit.
> 
> I forget your parameters (light, CO2, water conditions, ferts, etc). It will be easier to make suggestions if you can go over this again.


light (DYI) 220 watts will up grade in the near future.

Light stays on 12-13 hours a day.

no co2, I do dose with seachem flourish 2-3 times a week 
and plant gro Iron once a week.

I feed the fish 3 times a day and run a air stone at night.

Ph around 7.
Temp around 80 (heater not on).

Wkly WC of 15 %.

Natural gravel nothing underneath it. 
I will try to draw a pic of what I would like to achieve and download a little latter.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok the drawling did not work I could not draw my way out of a brown paper bag.
So the wood order is a branch piece that stands up I would like to add it to the left side of the tank (joining it to my existing pieces) and keep the plants on that side closely around it. I want to fill in the fore ground with micro sword or hair grass something that will really take over. I was thinking a moss wall for the back. I have know Idea what to do with the right corner of the tank I was thinking more java ferns an some of the larger anubias.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

This is a 55 gallon right? 220 watts is a lot. Is that compact fluorescent, halides, halogen, incadesent, or other? I would think you will need CO2 with that much light. 10 hours / day would be better too, with that much light.

I would probably go with didiplis diandra or H. zosterifolia in front of something contrasting like H. leukocephala or maybe Bacopa carolina. It would be nice to leave some room in front of that for some low stuff, but it's hard in a 55 since it's pretty shallow front to back. A big bushy java fern would look good over there too. Other options would be one of the aponogetons.

I tend to like tall, thick plants in the corners but I'm sure others have different ideas. Look through the tanks in the on-line contests for ideas.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> This is a 55 gallon right? 220 watts is a lot. Is that compact fluorescent, halides, halogen, incadesent, or other? I would think you will need CO2 with that much light. 10 hours / day would be better too, with that much light.
> 
> I would probably go with didiplis diandra or H. zosterifolia in front of something contrasting like H. leukocephala or maybe Bacopa carolina. It would be nice to leave some room in front of that for some low stuff, but it's hard in a 55 since it's pretty shallow front to back. A big bushy java fern would look good over there too. Other options would be one of the aponogetons.
> 
> I tend to like tall, thick plants in the corners but I'm sure others have different ideas. Look through the tanks in the on-line contests for ideas.


My lighting system consists of four 48 inch florescent 
I have one 110 watt VHO. (replace every 6 months)
Three 40 watt .
Sorry my mistake 230 watts.
I was leaning toward the java fern in that corner, I am going to place a nice size plant order sometime this week so I'd better start looking for more Ideas. 
I am very leery of using co2 ( My littles one play:bump2: around my tank to much).
I read some one else post about a co2 disaster.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

What kind of disaster? I've heard of the safety valve blowing off. It apparently creates the loudest sound known to man, but doesn't really hurt anything. DIY yeast methods can casue the container to blow up once in a while. It generally turns the room into a stinky, sticky mess, but wouldn't be likely to injure anyone. OTOH, if the kids cranked up the regulator the fish might not come out of it too well. Having an open-top aquarium is far more dangerous for kids IMO.

If you want a nice java fern try posting something in the sale / trade forum. I found a very nice and very large fern that way. The ones you get from on-line stores tend to be much smaller. They grow, but it takes ages.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

Look for titan97 post " Fish don't care for beer, I find out".
Thanx I think I will post there, I do have a few javas I bought at the LFS there in great condition (but they are a bit on the small side).
If I were to use co2 what is if any diff between diy methods and buying a co2 system? Is one better than the other?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

for me the biggest advantage is a constant, consistent delivery of CO2, without the need to mix up new batches of yeast CO2, or shake up the bottle for more pressure.

the downside of the bought CO2 system is cost for regulator and CO2 tank.

but in the end, a CO2 system is way better IMO. i've dealt with too many blown yeast bottles to go back


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*nice but....*

that blue gravel gotta go....add the pressurized co2....maybe some more red plants


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*thanx*



mlfishman said:


> that blue gravel gotta go....add the pressurized co2....maybe some more red plants


Look at the first thread the blue gravel is gone, natural gravel is present. I was debating about a few more red plants, hard to find on my end.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*seachem*

So is co2 better than seachem flourish excel ? I read an article that stated the compounds in flourish excel were similar to that of co2.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd say that Seachem's Excel is a fine product and does function quite well to improve growth rates. It also seems to have some "off label" algicidal properties that many people have noted, especially at 2-3X normal doses. That said, I think most people would agree that CO2 gas is better. Once you get past the initial investment for the tank, regulator, bubble counter, etc. the gas is almost free - say $10-15 for a 6 month supply. There are a few people out there that use both CO2 and Excel. It probably doesn't hurt and might help - especially when dealing with algae.

Want some red plants? There are people around that would respond to posts for Rotala macranda, A. renekii and ludwigia arcuata. There are also many plants that are pink to red depending on Fe and intense light. These include didiplis diandra, rotala rotundifola, myrio maltogrossense, bacopa, and many, many others.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*has anyone used this co2*

Check this link pet smart has a complete co2 system for 29.00 has anyone had any experience with this unit. Thanx I will post for that too I placed one for java fern.

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023693&bmUID=1139274747171


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Check this link pet smart has a complete co2 system for 29.00 has anyone had any experience with this unit. Thanx I will post for that too I placed one for java fern.
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023693&bmUID=1139274747171


I would wait and save your money for a real pressurized Co2 system. The reason behind that thinking is that MOST that get the cheap "DIY CO2" system end up buying the real pressurized setup later down the road. I've read numerous posts on here claiming that it's a waste of money.

My Co2 costs:
64 dollars for a filled 5lbs can
79 for regulator, solenoid, bubble counter
3 bucks for bubble counter fluid
5 dollars for hoses
34 for good diffuser
I never have to work with the messy DIY stuff (((PRICELESS)))


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

from what i can figure of the pet smart product, it's just a DIY system that you can put together on your own for most likely cheaper.

i concur with jerseyscape... as with all aquarium, the initial cost for a pressurized CO2 system is way higher than the DIY, but the end benefits are much higher. mind you the cost for the regulator was much higher up here, it more than makes up for it in reliability.

besides... exploded DIY is tre messy to clean up, especially when the ceilings in my apartment are 10 feet high


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*more changes*









some of my new additions arrived. Now I still have alot of rearranging to do so any sug are welcome


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> I would wait and save your money for a real pressurized Co2 system. The reason behind that thinking is that MOST that get the cheap "DIY CO2" system end up buying the real pressurized setup later down the road. I've read numerous posts on here claiming that it's a waste of money.
> 
> My Co2 costs:
> 64 dollars for a filled 5lbs can
> ...


i can def. agree with that, i brought same system and i ended up just getting presizzed c02 for my tank and then using the Hagen c02 on a smaller tank until i can afford pressized.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Looking good. What your tank needs now is some time to grow in. Keep taking photos to compare. The change is gradual, but eventually your biggest problem will be pruning the plants back on a regular basis.

I'd suggest you get a solid fert and CO2 plan together if you really do have 230 watts. If you don't you're going to have an algae explosion at some point.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> Looking good. What your tank needs now is some time to grow in. Keep taking photos to compare. The change is gradual, but eventually your biggest problem will be pruning the plants back on a regular basis.
> 
> I'd suggest you get a solid fert and CO2 plan together if you really do have 230 watts. If you don't you're going to have an algae explosion at some point.


I switched the pic for a better one with all my lights running(I usually turn off some lights during a pic,my plants show better that way), I have dealt with a algae prob. I dosed with Algae destriyer Advanced They say it is safe for the planted aquarium and fish. I worked on most of the algae not so well on bba it stunned it my ottos are now handling the rest. I did lose my ghost shrimp though I did not see the microscopic print(for crustaceans).
I am going to go with a co2 system (prob the cheap one from petsmart for now).


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the post reference. It's nice to see that people can get some good out of my accidents.
I've never had a blow-up problem, since my CO2 tubing is placed in such a way into the filter intake as to cause a vacuum. As long as the tubing doesn't become plugged, I should avoid any blow-ups. 
As far as keeping the little ones away from the CO2 2-liter bottles, I've put a couple of screw-eyes on each side of the bottle train, then secured the bottles with twine tied to the eyes. This keeps the bottles secured to the wall.

-Dustin


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

titan97 said:


> Thanks for the post reference. It's nice to see that people can get some good out of my accidents.
> I've never had a blow-up problem, since my CO2 tubing is placed in such a way into the filter intake as to cause a vacuum. As long as the tubing doesn't become plugged, I should avoid any blow-ups.
> As far as keeping the little ones away from the CO2 2-liter bottles, I've put a couple of screw-eyes on each side of the bottle train, then secured the bottles with twine tied to the eyes. This keeps the bottles secured to the wall.
> 
> -Dustin


Thanx for the advice, could you sent a pic of your co2 to so I can see how you have child proofed it.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow Angels, looking much better, you've been very busy, and after all that the hardest part now is waiting for stuff to grow in, but it looks like in a few months you are going to have a jungle on your hands! Be sure to keep us posted!


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

I like the variety of plants very much! The layout looks good to me, as I appreciate the colorful, spacial aspects of the tank itself, but also what the fish bring to it. I do like to see the traditional version of an aquascape as eye candy, but I much prefer to keep a tank such as the one you have set up, not to mention perferring to look at your version on a daily basis. I like to see the traditional aquascape for contests. Meanwhile, kudos on your approach.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

raven_wilde said:


> Wow Angels, looking much better, you've been very busy, and after all that the hardest part now is waiting for stuff to grow in, but it looks like in a few months you are going to have a jungle on your hands! Be sure to keep us posted!


Thanx it has come a way from the blue gravel and bad plant choices.
I now have the time to work on my 5 gallon betta tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*more growth thing are changing*

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/3/7/8/7/moregrowth.bmpresized
_409075_original.pnghave alot of growth, a few changes I have added co2, upgraded lighting to 340 watts. I have fry every where


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

Finally able to resize it.


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*much better!*

Dude that looks mmuuuuch better...now do your self a big big favor and put a solid black or blue background on that tank. It hides the equipment seen through the back glass and makes the plants stand out more. Things are going to get much better looking now that you have got your press. co2 going. Just gotta keep your ferts in check and your set. These are a neccessity with all that light and co2. Cant let your N or P bottom out....keep it up:tongue1:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*finally got it resized*

I finally resized it the other pics are stages of the tank


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

Design wise, I must say that I liked the original set up (- the gravel) But everything is looking nice and heathy, and in need of a good trim.


----------

